# Deer & turkey expo



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone heading to the deer and turkey expo in Columbus this weekend? I've never been to it but will be heading down on Sunday I do believe. Any must see things there?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My adult sons & I go every year & it's a must see. All the deer mounts are cool to see, but we really just go to shop for gear & see the latest, greatest must haves. Can't remember all the vendors, but Woodbury has great prices as do several others ; just know what stuff is worth & shop a little. Cannot wait for this weekend !!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll probably go Sunday. I usual go every year. Not a good as it once was, but it's still a good time.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll be there today, I'll try to report back. It's been 10 years since I was there.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Went from 2-7 today, walked about 3.5 miles. If you are interested in guided hunting trips, fishing trips in Canada, or mineral site/food plots it's a good place to be. Don't make eye contact and you're ok.

I'm a public land hunter so the majority didn't apply to me. I was able to pick up a few things and have a good talk with John Eberhart. I noticed a lot of sales going on, Vance's had a lot of things on sale. I also had a stabilizer company try to sell their front and sidebar setup for $150, it's $120 on their site...

If you decide to go, do yourself a favor and BUY TICKETS ONLINE!! I walked right in at 2:00, the line to get in was probably 75 yards long. Not sure how long it was at the other entrance.


----------

